

Cyanogen partners with Microsoft to integrate Bing, other MS services - reddotX
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/04/cyanogen-partners-with-microsoft-to-integrate-bing-other-ms-services/

======
breakingcups
Very interesting move, I think. It's going to be fun to watch someone take
this theoretical road and actually try it.

